# Ich glaub , ich spinne .......



## karsten. (22. Sep. 2017)

hallo      ,   "Spinne am Abend......."


----------



## jolantha (22. Sep. 2017)

Das ist ja mal ein Prachtstück. 
Ich lasse sie mal geradeaus laufen


----------



## karsten. (22. Sep. 2017)

warum ?


----------



## meinereiner (22. Sep. 2017)

Damit ich den Kopf nicht so schräg halten muss


----------



## karsten. (22. Sep. 2017)

ihr dreht Euch die Welt zurecht ?


----------



## DbSam (22. Sep. 2017)

Anscheinend ... 
... denn sie ignorieren den Verlauf der Farbtropfen auf dem Metallrahmen. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## karsten. (22. Sep. 2017)

schönes WE


----------



## teichinteressent (22. Sep. 2017)

@ karsten. 
Was hast du für Tiere in dem Haus? :neugier


----------



## karsten. (22. Sep. 2017)

OT https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/543674/   schönes WE


----------



## jolantha (23. Sep. 2017)

karsten. schrieb:


> ihr dreht Euch die Welt zurecht ?


Jaaaa, hat Pippi Langstrumpf schon so gemacht


----------



## meinereiner (23. Sep. 2017)

jolantha schrieb:


> Jaaaa, hat Pippi Langstrumpf schon so gemacht



Das war auch mein erster Gedanke


----------



## Michael H (23. Sep. 2017)

Hallo
Was willste mit einer wenn man 100 'te haben kann ...




_View: https://youtu.be/ssx2e0RtFd8_


----------



## Anja W. (23. Sep. 2017)

Hallo zusammen, 
wir hatten Spinnennachwuchs am Fliegengitter vor dem Küchenfenster. Morgens dachte ich noch, ich könne sie nachmittags fotographieren. Einer war schneller: unser Fliegengitter hat jetzt lauter Löcher von kleinen Schnäbeln... 

Herzliche Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende
Anja


----------



## Wetterleuchten (23. Sep. 2017)

Das "gefällt mir" ist nicht wegen des kaputten Gitters.
Ich war auch zu langsam mit fotografieren, als ich vor ein paar Tagen die erste Winkelspinne in der Zimmerecke entdeckte. Nu isse erst mal weg. Aber die kalte Jahreszeit hat ja erst angefangen und ihre Kollegen kommen bestimmt auch noch.


----------



## der_odo (23. Sep. 2017)

Auf jeden Fall ist der Abdomen prall gefüllt und somit gut vorbereitet durch den Winter "schlafen" kann


----------

